# [APP] App Update Notifier: Crowd Edition



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone 

Another app is finished - App Update Notifier: Crowd Edition!

It is basically the same code basis as the original App Update Notifier (https://play.google....oid.x.appupdate) but it doesn't use any third-party APIs or web crawlers
to gather app version information. Instead, it relies totally on the "crowd". Whenever you check for updates,
your app versions are sent with the request and used to update the database. So, once the first user has an update
installed, everyone else will see the update, instantly!

The reason for this second edition of the app is that all the available APIs for app version infos are pretty much
outdated most of the time, sometimes up to 1 or 2 weeks... That's simply unsatisfying for users of an app update
notifier. With the ne strategy, I hope to solve this problem. Let's see how it goes... 

Privacy notice: The app version infos are transmitted totally anonymous! There are 3 elements transfered for each
app: package name, version code an version name. That's it, no device id, email address, or anything!

Looking forward to your feedback! 

Grab the app at the Play Store:
https://play.google....appupdate.crowd

or use the QR code:









Goddchen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0.1:

FC fix for some users


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0.3:

Remove the AppAware banner at the bottom (not used anymore)
Reduce the frequency of popups (10% now)
Add a choices dialog that let's you choose how to open/look for an update


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0.4:

Based on the feedback in the XDA discussion thread: versions are now grouped by device model and grouped by Android version. Additionally other processes have been added to drastically reduce the number of false positives!
!!NOTE!! Please don't give bad ratings or send emails because updates are not found anymore, the index will have to adjust to that new logic, please give it some time


----------

